# 1941 Roadmaster 3-gill bike in great condition



## Rambler (Jun 18, 2012)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=190691618815


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 18, 2012)

Cool bike how rare is this bike?


----------



## Boris (Jun 18, 2012)

What are the hinge like pieces on the back side of the truss rod bracket? Anyone?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 18, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> What are the hinge like pieces on the back side of the truss rod bracket? Anyone?
> 
> View attachment 55406




Part of the locking fork unit.


----------



## Boris (Jun 18, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Part of the locking fork unit.




Thank you! This is a Wise Lock, correct? I understood these were an aftermarket accessory. The "hinges" appear to be original to the fork. Explanation?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 18, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Thank you! This is a Wise Lock, correct? I understood these were an aftermarket accessory. The "hinges" appear to be original to the fork. Explanation?




I don't think so, a wise lock is a tear drop shape lock that mounts on the fork leg.

The one on the roadmaster is from factory I believe.


----------



## Boris (Jun 18, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> I don't think so, a wise lock is a tear drop shape lock that mounts on the fork leg.
> 
> The one on the roadmaster is from factory I believe.




Interesting. That makes sense! I've never seen (or noticed) this type of lock before. Thank you. One more thing....does that look like an aluminum bodied headlight to you?


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 18, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Interesting. That makes sense! I've never seen (or noticed) this type of lock before. Thank you. One more thing....does that look like an aluminum bodied headlight to you?




I don't think so, it looks rusty.


----------



## Boris (Jun 18, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> I don't think so, it looks rusty.




You've been very helpful, Thank you!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 18, 2012)

You're welcome, not much info or knowledge just the little observation I had over the past years.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 18, 2012)

10 more for 1000 post.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 18, 2012)

Cool color combo, good luck to whoever goes after this nice survivor.


----------



## Boris (Jun 18, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> 10 more for 1000 post.




Yeah, well don't hold your breath for any parades, I'm still dressed up and waiting for mine.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 18, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> Yeah, well don't hold your breath for any parades, I'm still dressed up and waiting for mine.




Lol.....


8


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 18, 2012)

Belated party at Dave's house for his 1000 post and I will be posting the coordinates soon to get there.

The lock was made by Wise I am pretty sure for CWC builds and certain HP Snyder built Hawthornes, but not as aftermarket pieces (as the fork mounted versions below), but on factory deluxe models:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300724276106?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:VRI&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2661
I actually bought a couple of these, and no joke, they are dead NOS unopened with instructional wrapping paper!

Where was I...oh yes, cool fork and cool bike.

Chris


----------

